# Can a bloodthirster join a unit of bloodletters?



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

The title says it all Can a bloodthirster join a unit of bloodletters?

Thanks in advance! :victory:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Nope... he is not only a character but also a monster and as such he cannot enter units. There wouldnt be much point in it anyway since as he is over US5 he could be targetted seperately regardless of being in a unit.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Can an american look at an Arab without thinking 'terrorist!'?

No. Absolutely not. Not ever. In the World.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> Can an american look at an Arab without thinking 'terrorist!'?


Can anyone with all the current stuff?


----------



## Abhorash (May 28, 2009)

For once in my life I'm not considered a terrorist :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

What about Herald of Khorne? Can they join a unit of Bloodletters? Because they are basically an uuber version on the Bloodletters lol


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Um, cant heralds of knorne *only* join units of bloodletters... well only knornate units at least.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't know mate I only started Daemons 2 days ago lol


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Yes and yes. Heralds of Khorne can join Bloodletters, and can *only* join bloodletters. With their locus of Khorne ability It gives the Letters Hatred much like Nurgle Heralds grant Plaguebearers Regen. The abilty is lost when the Herald is slain.

Ah-fucking-men

Oh and Good look with joining the RM`s Ultra, Ive decided to join the Royal Anglican Rgmt in the army. Also, are you going for a cheese-filled daemon force?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

You'll have to explain 'Cheese-filled' for me mate haha
Looking at the codex I can see myself fielding mostly Khorne and Tzeentch units if that answers the question? lol

It's appreciated that you remembered to be honest mate. I thank you ahead of time for the good luck! I wish you the same with the Royal Anglicans Rgmt


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Thanks , and '' Cheesey '' for Daemons, as similar to tourny lists is generally in a 3000 point list a Bloodthirster, Kairos, Blue-Scribes, 2 Heralds of Tzeentch on Discs, 10 Flesh hounds, 12 Flamers and as many Horror units poss. Thirster is nigh unstoppable in combat, Flamers are nasty at shooting, Flesh hounds totally own sorcerers/warmachines and think of all the power-dice created by all that tzeentch stuff!


----------

